# looking for good advice!



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2008)

hello guys!
I am new to the forum and i am looking for ways to melt down scrap silver coins and scrap gold jewlery then purify them .finally i would like to melt them back into bars .from some of the threads i have been reading looks like there is alot of chemicals being used to seperate othe base metals from them (i new i should have stayed in chemistry in HS :shock: )I thought i could melt it all down in a furnace and skim off the slag and be done with it!guess not!any help would be great!
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 14, 2008)

It would be a fools errand to melt coins. They are worth more "as is" than an unmarked bar.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 14, 2008)

And it's illegal (in the US and Canada)


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2008)

hey guy thanks for the info?I was using coins as example .but from your responses i was able to get info on silver coins off of the us mints press room site on making it illeagal to melt 1967-1969 halves and 1974-1979 pennies but no mention of pre 1965 silver coins?and yes i aggree coins are a better deal in the right conditions but what about the ones that look like they have been drug down the street or you can't read dates?they get hoardedand sometimes melted as history has shown :!: back to the question of melting ,and refining of SCRAP silver and SCRAP gold
thanks
Frank


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 14, 2008)

*Follow my advice and buy Hoke's book.*

To expect people to guide you in refining without you expending any effort is not very considerate of those that can do so. 

I'm not trying to be rude, but to make you understand that you will not learn refining in a sentence, nor will you enjoy success without expending considerable research and effort. Accomplishing that task is simplified by buying a book on the subject, and learning how and why the elements separate as they do, and how to test the items you have so you'll know what they are, and how to deal with them. Hoke's book will do that for you. Only Ammen's book, as far as I know, will come close to duplicating the valuable information contained in Hoke's book. Buy it and meet us half way. We'll guide you when you have questions that may not be covered in the book. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2008)

Harold 
Thank you very much for the info .from all the threads i have read on this site hokes book seem to be the bible i just orderd both books on refining off of the web site provided.this really seems to be a cool hobbie and am eager to learn as much as i can.this site is great in the fact that you guys can't state enough on the practice of safe handling of chemicals.
thanks to all on this site that take the time to help out us newbies


----------

